# mondo grass



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a few bunches of mondo grass in my 55g. They'll do great for a month or two then they always start to fall apart and get stringy. What's causing this? anyone experience this before?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Mondo grass is not an aquatic plant. That is why this keeps happening. I know that it is sold in almost every store, but it simply does not belong in a tank.


----------



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

simple enough haha. Thanks!


----------

